# genuine windows 7 home basic download



## rajubiswal (Aug 29, 2012)

can any one give me a link to download genuine windows 7 home basic. i have the product key.


----------



## rahulonmars (Aug 29, 2012)

Why not use a torrent client to download.
You'll get the iso, just don't apply the crack instead apply ur key.

\m/


----------



## RON28 (Aug 29, 2012)

Try this.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just download any windows 7 Iso. And with the help of ei.cfg removal tool, remove this file from the iso , you will get all the versions of windows 7. Just choose home basic in installation menu.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 29, 2012)

Official Windows 7 SP1 ISO from Digital River « My Digital Life


----------

